# Europe for two months leaving Sept.



## mike2200 (May 16, 2011)

We are going to Europe for two months. Starting in Brussels, then up to Amsterdam and then over to Koblenz on the Rhine (will see other places just giving the main names). Then to Switzerland, Italy (Venice, Florence, Rome) and then France Nice and Province and finally to Paris and back home.

any insight anyone would like to share we would appreciate.  We plan to rent/lease-purchase a car.

We would be happy to hear about:

 places to see/stay

where to get the best deal on a car 

and anything else one might like to share

thanks!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 16, 2011)

Any thoughts on Eastern Europe - Hungary, Czech Republic or Poland? 

Much more original Europe with a much lower price tag. Budapest is VERY similiar to Vienna (co-capital cities of the Austr-Hungarian Empire) but with mineral bath houses like Turkey, Prague is very walkable (Karlovy Vary is where they filmed 'Last Holiday'), and Krakow has a 1,000 yo salt mine 450 ft deep as a World Hertigate site, Auschitz, Da Vinci & Wawal Castle along with the oldest & largest town square NOT destoyed during WWII.


----------



## Carolinian (May 17, 2011)

As to rental cars, I usually find the best deals these days at www.economycarrentals.com , but in the past have also found good deals with www.autoeurope.com and www.europebycar.com

For accomodations, I often use www.booking.com   In Italy for a unique experience you might consider www.monasterystays.com


----------



## x3 skier (May 17, 2011)

Here's an article on short term leasing as well as the Renault site.

http://europeforvisitors.com/europe/articles/short_term_car_leasing.htm

http://www.renaultusa.com/

If you will be using the car for at least 21 days, it probably makes sense to go this way vs a rent a car. I have never done it but I have read lots of good articles about it.

Another thought is to take delivery of a car and ship it back to the USA at the end of the trip. I bought my last BMW that way. Saved about 10% off the MSRP, free shipping back to the states and drove it on the autobahn at 100+ MPH for a good time. BMW, Porsche, Volvo and others offer this type of deal.

Cheers


----------



## mike2200 (May 23, 2011)

*rentals besides tiemshares??*

any input for weekly rentals in Germany (Koblenz), Switzerland (Zurich), Florence, /Rome (Italy) , Nice.Cannes and Provence (France)

also still looking for a deal on a two month car rental!! thanks for the help


----------



## Carolinian (May 23, 2011)

For hotel rentals in Europe, I generally find the best deals at www.booking.com

If you are booking a hotel in cities, parking is an expense you want to be careful to look at.


----------



## Laurie (May 23, 2011)

For Italy, check out www.sleepinitaly.com - I have an upcoming reservation for Rome, can't give first-hand experience yet, but this broker was well-recommended on www.slowtrav.com - a good source of reviews for rentals and rental agencies.


----------



## Denise (May 24, 2011)

*Switzerland*

I used www.interhome.com/english to find  a tourist apt. in Lucerne. They may have units in Zurich.  We stayed at the An der Reuss (Utoring), very affordable (it was in March), basic, very clean & VERY close to the bus stop. Made for a quick ride to the train station.
Are you locked into Zurich? While a nice city we found Lucerne to be the most beautiful city we visited in Switzerland.  Sounds like the trip of a lifetime, godspeed!


----------



## Carolinian (May 24, 2011)

Luzern is a nice city, and less than an hour by train from Zurich.  It may be a bit more by car.


----------

